# Drunk Mom runs through school with sword



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Keep it classy, Memphis.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100226/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_sword_in_school


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe they should send her to the same rehab place as that boozing chimp in Russia


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

The 'ol hidden blade in the cane trick I see. It must have been the 'malt' liquor talkin'.

Ha! Good one Johnny T.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Too bad the school employee didn't have a sword too...would've made a helluva duel.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow.


----------

